# anavar w/food



## lifthvy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys..to get maximum benefit from var should it be taken with food or on an empty stomach?   Also, if taking say 40mg ED, is it cool to take it morning, noon, night and b4 bed.?


----------



## superted (Aug 10, 2010)

nice guns mate

You look like a big boy 40mg is no where near enough id def say 75mg minimum IMO im taking 100mg ans minimum 8 weeks IMO

Whats your stats? u look big

2 ways to take it either half in the am then half in the evening, im doing this right now as im using if for tissue repair

However if my shoulder wasnt fucked up id take approx 2 hours prior to traininn on WO days to maximize your blood serum levels during WO


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^ thanks bro..it's not for me, a buddy is taking it and he asked me for advice...although I know dosages etc., I've never taken it.  I thought 40mg was a bit light as well, but he just upped that from 30mg.  He was taking it 3x a day, now he takes one before bed as well.  I guess his main issue was whether he should eat with it or take on empty stomach.  thanks for the help man, 'preciate it.


----------



## superted (Aug 10, 2010)

I really doubt he gonna see much on that dose 

Y i was trying not to be rude but as its not for you I'd say that a chicks dose at best, I always like to take my orals with no food well whole food, shake is fine. 

If he is dead set with the tiny dose id syuggest taking it all at once as pre wo sup, boost blood serum levels a little bit, ain't gonna do jack shit 10 mg x 3 or 4 

But honestly 75mg unless he's really small otherwise better saving the money and getting some winny for same price but an effective dose


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 10, 2010)

40 mg is light for a guy.

Foodwise, no it doesn't matter - its not something that reacts better if you have food in your stomach or not. It matters more just that you are consistent w/ the dosing. Given the 9 hr half-life, generally recommended to take 1/2 AM, 1/2 PM. It probably gets dicey trying to split a dose into thirds or something. 2x/day is pretty common.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 10, 2010)

What happened to a max of 8-10 2.5 spa Anavars? That is what was considered a normal dose in the past. 
What in the world has changed that make you assume that more is always the way to go. It is true that more may usually will give you more side effects. but that does not mea its safe. you guys are forgetting the original purpose of these meds. remember Var is in the same family as EPO and Anadrol used to induce red blood cell production. 
40 mg is more than enough of a recommendation. specially when you not sure of the end users size, goals, and experience with these Meds.

MORE is NOT always BETTER !!!


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 10, 2010)

Cost may have been a factor for keeping the price dosage low in the past, but just because it is available in larger dosages at a very affordable price does not mean it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 11, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> 40 mg is light for a guy.
> 
> Foodwise, no it doesn't matter - its not something that reacts better if you have food in your stomach or not. It matters more just that you are consistent w/ the dosing. Given the 9 hr half-life, generally recommended to take 1/2 AM, 1/2 PM. It probably gets dicey trying to split a dose into thirds or something. 2x/day is pretty common.


 

Sassy pretty much covered it, 1/2AM & 1/2PM. If your bro is tight on pay dirt, he could also look into Tbol.


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 11, 2010)

superted said:


> nice guns mate
> 
> You look like a big boy 40mg is no where near enough id def say 75mg minimum IMO im taking 100mg ans minimum 8 weeks IMO
> 
> ...


Agree with the dosage recommended by SuperTed..I always take Var with meals as it gives me stomach burns...Dose anywhere from 75 to 120mg ed will cause great results...


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 11, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> What happened to a max of 8-10 2.5 spa Anavars? That is what was considered a normal dose in the past.
> What in the world has changed that make you assume that more is always the way to go. It is true that more may usually will give you more side effects. but that does not mea its safe. you guys are forgetting the original purpose of these meds. remember Var is in the same family as EPO and Anadrol used to induce red blood cell production.
> 40 mg is more than enough of a recommendation. specially when you not sure of the end users size, goals, and experience with these Meds.
> 
> MORE is NOT always BETTER !!!


I think the purpose of using var is to get leaner from a bodybuilding standpoint,and to get noticeable results aim for twice what mr mrrvau recommend!In this case,more is absolutely better,if you can afford it!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> 40 mg is light for a guy.
> 
> Foodwise, no it doesn't matter - its not something that reacts better if you have food in your stomach or not. It matters more just that you are consistent w/ the dosing. Given the 9 hr half-life, generally recommended to take 1/2 am, 1/2 pm. It probably gets dicey trying to split a dose into thirds or something. 2x/day is pretty common.


 

+1


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> What happened to a max of 8-10 2.5 spa Anavars? That is what was considered a normal dose in the past.
> What in the world has changed that make you assume that more is always the way to go. It is true that more may usually will give you more side effects. but that does not mea its safe. you guys are forgetting the original purpose of these meds. remember Var is in the same family as EPO and Anadrol used to induce red blood cell production.
> 40 mg is more than enough of a recommendation. specially when you not sure of the end users size, goals, and experience with these Meds.
> 
> MORE is NOT always BETTER !!!


 
99.9% of all UG labs stuff is underdosed.  Even the powders that come from China are cut.  That's why you need a larger dose.


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> 99.9% of all UG labs stuff is underdosed.  Even the powders that come from China are cut.  That's why you need a larger dose.



I love it when a lab claims to have their powders tested


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 11, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> 40 mg is light for a guy.
> 
> Foodwise, no it doesn't matter - its not something that reacts better if you have food in your stomach or not. It matters more just that you are consistent w/ the dosing. Given the 9 hr half-life, generally recommended to take 1/2 AM, 1/2 PM. It probably gets dicey trying to split a dose into thirds or something. 2x/day is pretty common.


 


fredlabrute said:


> I think the purpose of using var is to get leaner from a bodybuilding standpoint,and to get noticeable results aim for twice what mr mrrvau recommend!In this case,more is absolutely better,if you can afford it!


 


ChocolateThunder said:


> 99.9% of all UG labs stuff is underdosed. Even the powders that come from China are cut. That's why you need a larger dose.


 
Hey, thanks for all the help guys, (and gal)..Actually I would agree with all of you.  Bro had been taking 30mg ED, and getting some decent results but I suggested he up it, so he upped it to 40mg.  I think his objective is to get leaner and so far in the 4 weeks he's been on it he seems to be headed in the right direction.  Having no personal experience with var or anything else (still waiting on gear)  I didn't want to give advice, (other than uppin the dosage)   I'd be curious at the results if he upped to 75mg., but i don't think that's gonna happen.  Peace.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> Hey, thanks for all the help guys, (and gal)..Actually I would agree with all of you. Bro had been taking 30mg ED, and getting some decent results but I suggested he up it, so he upped it to 40mg. I think his objective is to get leaner and so far in the 4 weeks he's been on it he seems to be headed in the right direction. Having no personal experience with var or anything else (still waiting on gear)  I didn't want to give advice, (other than uppin the dosage) I'd be curious at the results if he upped to 75mg., but i don't think that's gonna happen. Peace.


 
Speaking from personal experience 100mg ED works like tren without any of the sides.  You get lean, vascular and strong.  I don't recommend a dosage like that to everyone, i'm just speaking from experience.  I used it for 8 weeks at a time.


----------



## 258884 (Aug 11, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Speaking from personal experience 100mg ED works like tren without any of the sides. You get lean, vascular and strong. I don't recommend a dosage like that to everyone, i'm just speaking from experience. I used it for 8 weeks at a time.


 

Choc---you just sold me. As always thx.


----------

